# So I went out to downtown around 8pm till 11pm and this happened..



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Im getting better, what do you guys think? :bigsmile:

Heres the main picture I came for last night, and might do so again tonight.

Raw or edited?
RAW:









EDITED:


















































Feel free to ask if you guys want wallpapers, just post your screen resolution


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome pics lil e, u sure r getting better


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The 2nd and last shot are beautiful, just stunning. Great shots Errol! :bigsmile:


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

wow nice shots Errol I didn't know coool!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Really nice pics! Were you ever down-town it looks like the fringes. Were they shot from the Georgia Viaduct?
/


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Really nice!! Good eye!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some awesome shots!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Really nice pics! Were you ever down-town it looks like the fringes. Were they shot from the Georgia Viaduct?
> /


I was at downtown yes, and there's lots of shows filmed in Vancouver so I wouldn't be surprised.

And thanks everyone


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice shots ER. Why don't I see red taillights, I'm not from Van but I thought Viaduct was 2 way?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

They split off putting Rogers arena in between. The side I was on was heading towards china town, the other lane which is on the other side of rogers arena heads towards downtown.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres the main picture I was looking to get last night after a walk on the viaduct.

Raw or edited?
RAW:









EDITED:


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful. Editted.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i like the unedited skyline..................the red in the edited one seems unnatural because there is nothing red that would throw off that intensity. i know nothing about photography tho.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just trying to add a little something, but from mix reviews its either good or bad depending on the person looking.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful! You are getting very good! I'm impressed.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Very impressive photographs. We do live in a beautiful city.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys, do any of you know of a public building with a tall vantage point? I'm looking for a place that shows the whole downtown core instead of just the outskirts of the place.

Edit: besides Cypress or seymour


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

wow. do you shoot cars too?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you could get a good view at harbour center maybe


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smallermouse said:


> wow. do you shoot cars too?


Whenever I have the chance, not so great with editing though.



onefishtwofish said:


> you could get a good view at harbour center maybe


Thanks, Ill try that tonight.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

So went out a little bit tonight and just took a few shots at water front


























Not sure if I posted this before


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice shots again ER, I see you got some tailights in there in the shot that looks like a shot at the foot of Granville by Cordoba? Right where the Rogue Bar is? My daughter had a wedding pre party fthere for her out of town guests. Weddings are so expensive!!!!


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

er201 said:


> Heres the main picture I was looking to get last night after a walk on the viaduct.
> 
> Raw or edited?
> RAW:
> ...


I like the right half of the raw and the left half of the edited shot.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> Nice shots again ER, I see you got some tailights in there in the shot that looks like a shot at the foot of Granville by Cordoba? Right where the Rogue Bar is? My daughter had a wedding pre party fthere for her out of town guests. Weddings are so expensive!!!!


Yup, was on the overpass over looking west cordova, one of my favorite spots downtown. How was the bar? My friend wanted to try it out but we ended up going elsewhere. And weddings are expensive but hey, they're supposed to be a one in a lifetime thing 



Transposon said:


> I like the right half of the raw and the left half of the edited shot.


I'll try to do something, you may have given me a great idea


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

The bar was awesome, we had reserved the back area so had our own bar/bartender and pre ordered appies. Looks cool inside but I don't get out much so probably normal fair in the better clubs in the big city.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> The bar was awesome, we had reserved the back area so had our own bar/bartender and pre ordered appies. Looks cool inside but I don't get out much so probably normal fair in the better clubs in the big city.


Thanks, gonna give it a shot some time this weekend.

On the side note, would anyone be interested in buying canvas prints of these pictures? I'm sure they'll look great on a wall somewhere


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

i want my car shot...but its almost too late now with the bad weather and i'm problly gunna store it soon and stock up on some mods.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smallermouse said:


> i want my car shot...but its almost too late now with the bad weather and i'm problly gunna store it soon and stock up on some mods.


Yep with the bad weather might wanna wait till spring or around december ish if we get another sunny break, my friend will be getting his new front bumper and wants to try another shoot when he gets it installed.


----------

